# Boston butt, keep it or toss it?



## newarcher (Mar 30, 2020)

Started my grill at 10 pm last night and put the butt on at around 12 am.  The grill was 230 degrees and temp of the meat said 55.  When I fell asleep at 1 I think, the meat was 57 degrees and the smoker was 244.  I awoke this am at 6 am and the meat was 142 and the smoker was 217.

Note I did puncture the meat to put the temperature probe in before putting the butt on.

I had my alarms set so I know the grill was between 200 and 275 all night because it didn't go off.  I guess in hindsight I should have set the alarm for the meat to 140 to wake me up and make sure the butt made it there in 4 hours and then reset the alarm for 203.

The last thing we need is to end up at the hospital during covid.

Toss it or eat it?  I moved the smoker back up to 250 and the internal temp jumped fairly quickly to 144.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 30, 2020)

I say eat it. With whole muscle meat only the outside 1/4" needs to get above 140 in 4 hours.


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Mar 30, 2020)

What DanMcG said.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 30, 2020)

Heck yeah, keep cookin' that baby! You got plenty of time to whip up some buns and slaw, I'd have to imagine you are in for a pretty darned good day! RAY


----------



## 73saint (Mar 30, 2020)

I call that a win.   You ended up getting some great rest!   Keep on cooking!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 30, 2020)

What Dan said above.  Keep going.


----------

